
Show HN: Quickly suggest restaurants and time to meet anyone and make plans - karhail
https://itunes.apple.com/in/app/orgaknife-make-dinner-plans/id1339625101
======
karhail
Key features include:

\- Search restaurants anywhere in the world

\- Restaurant recommendations within the event for a group of people rather
than for individuals

\- Avoids paradox of choice by limiting only 3 suggestions

\- Open map with directions to the restaurants in one click

Looking forward to your feedback...

